# Amoxicillin trihydrate clavulanate potassium (Clavamox)



## Cinnibun (Dec 29, 2004)

About a week ago my bunny, Talia, got her foot tangled up in a leash and strained her leg. I got freaked and immediately took her to the vet. After an hour ofwaiting, we saw the vet and he said that she was a very lucky bun in that she didn't break any bones. He prescribed Amoxicillin (Clavamox) in case she had torn a muscle. Without thinking I gave it to Talia in her water for about three days. Had I looked at the label closer I would have found "For use in dogs and cats", not bunnies.

Smart thing that she is, she quit drinking the water and refused to beforce-fed the stuff. I've since given her fresh unmedicated water and she is drinking again. But now my baby has diarrhea and is notherself. She's lost nearly all of her energy and is actingweak. She also can't seem to keep warm. I've given hera dose of Simethicone and she seems slightly better. She continues to grind her teeth loudly (Not a purr) every two minutes or so.

I feel even worse after having read this online: "Antibiotics that should never be given to rabbits. Even one dose of the following can be deadly: Amoxicillin, lincomycin, clindamycin."

I don't know what to do and I'm not going to take her back to that vetbut he's the only local one that I know ofwho deals with rabbits. Any help would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, geez! I hope our resident expert,Pam Nock, sees your post, as she is, perhaps, the most qualified personwho frequents here to suggest any treatment.

In the advent she does not reply some time soon, you might click on hername, access her profile and send her a private message alerting her toyour problem.

My heart goes out to you and your poor bunny. The vetshould castigated for gross negligence. If you canread the contraindications on the meds, he should have been aware ofthem prior to prescribing same.

I'm so sorry. Prayers going out for your bunny.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh Goodness! :shock:

That's horrible Cinnibun.

You might try putting a heating pad with a towel over it in case shecan't stay warm, she can go to it. Put it on low and make sure she canmove off of it if she needs to.

I'll email Pamnock now and hopefully she'll be awake, if not, she's usually an early riser. 

Keep us posted, and if you have to syringe feed her water, do so sothat she doesn't become dehydrated. Dehyration can quickly take thelife of a rabbit.

Don't beat yourself up, you didn't know.

-Carolyn


----------



## blossombunny (Dec 29, 2004)

I really can not offer any advice, but will say a quick bunny prayer for you before I head to bed. Tracy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't offer advice, but I do want to make a point.

*Do not* blame yourself for giving it to the rabbit. Any personthat didn't know any betterwould take a vets word for itwithout questionand you were no exception. The sad thing isthat vets do not know this sort of stuff. If you think about it, itwouldn't be acceptable in human doctors, so why animal doctors?

Let this serve as a reminder to all rabbit owners to do research on anything and everything before it is given to the rabbit.

I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guys for your quick replys. Idon't have anywhere else to go for reliableinformation.I'm keeping Talia wrapped up in a towelto keep her warm. As far as I know she is still drinking, butI'm not sure that she's eating. I will definitely keepyouposted.

Thank you Carolyn for emailing Pam, I felt alittle funny about me doing it.

MyBunnyBoys: The really terrible part is that I searched farand wide on the web for all the rabbit careguides I couldfindbefore I got my girl but passed over the part about howto find a good vet. I thought I'd never have to worry aboutthat.

Thank you also for all your prayers.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 30, 2004)

Well that's probably common. More people than notjust assume that any vet is a good vet! It takes message boards likethis one to really educate the people as I've learned.

I was very fortunate to have found a good vet that treats rabbits and have treated his own rabbits.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Dec 30, 2004)

Oooooh, vets like that make me so mad! When I think of poor Bunbun....grrrrr

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

That is so terrible. I feel foryou. I know of a few people who have had serious problemswith vets when dealing with "exotics". Your vet should haveknown what he was perscribing and....oh it makes me so angry for you.

Keep her warm and hydrated. And look on the web for a list ofvets that treat exotics, you should be able to find some in your areaor within a reasonable traveling distance. I would suggestcalling first and explaining what happened, ask to speak directly tothe vet, and see if they can help, if not call another and anotheruntil you find someone. I know a wonderful exotics vet in myarea and he has hours tomorrow so I could call him for some advise ifyou would like? He treats my rabbits and I have never had aproblem and when he spayed Basil, he put her on antibiotics.He also treated my ferret when he had a reaction to medicine fromanother vet, so he might know what to do.

Good luck. Thoughts and Prayers for your bunny.


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

cirrustwi,thank you for youroffer.Your vet sounds like a knowledgeable personwho knows his stuff. By all means, please call himandlet me know what he says.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

I just got up and saw the post Please inform your vetthat Amoxicillin can be fatal to rabbits as it's use canresult inenterotoxemia. It should***never*** be used for rabbits.Other penicillinproducts can be used, butshould never be administeredorally. After3 daysoftreatmentis the critical point where a rabbitoften develops a fataldiarrhea in 40-80% of the caseswhereoral penicillins are used.

I can only hope that she is still handing in there thismorning. Enterotoxemia sweeps through the system so quicklythat there is often no chance of treatment. It is oftencaused by the proliferation of toxins such as E. coli, C. spiroforme orClostridiumwhich produces a lethaliotatoxinin the gut.

Unfortunately, this strikes so quickly that treatment is oftenfruitless. You can try getting her to the vet and having herput on fluids. Cholestyramine is most commonly usedin treatment.

I lost a buck to enterotoxemia years ago after administering oralpenicillin. Sadly, he went so fast that there was no chanceto administer any treatment.

I am praying hard that Talia is still with you this morning and that she recovers.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Cinnibun wrote: *


> Thank you Carolyn for emailing Pam, I felt alittle funny about me doing it.




Please don't ever hesitate to email me personally if you need something[email protected]Carolyn has my phone number if it's an emergency.

If I'm in the house, I'll hear the email come in and be able to answerpromptly. I normally go to bed rather early as we get up at5:30 on school days.

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

Cinnibun - I'll give him a call as soon as he opens at 8:00 and let you know.


----------



## mummybunny (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm sending Talia my strength and prayers today.(and you too)

mummybunny


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

Cinnibun, I just got off the phone with myvet. He basically reiterated what Pam said. Rushthat bunny right to a vet. He was infuriated that somethinglike that could happen with a "so called rabbit experiencedvet". He said that unforuntately there isn't much that can bedone because enterotoximia goes through the system soquickly. He said to make sure you tell the vet's office thatit is an EMERGENCY and speak directly to the VET -- you may have to beforceful on that one, and tell him/her exactly what happened along withwhen the amoxiciallin was given and that you suspect enterotoximia.

[align=center]Best of luck to you. Thoughts and prayers for you and Talia[/align]


----------



## NightPoet00 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry that this happen to poor Talia,Cinnibun! I'm praying that she gets better soon. I lost my first rat tomismedication from a vet who knew nothing about rats, and I felt sobetrayed and angry, and sad. I hope that Talia pulls through!! Like Pamsaid, make sure that you speak to the vet about what he did wrong. Itcould mean the difference between life and death for a future bunny (orbunnies).


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh Cinnibun,

I'm afraid to ask. 

How's the baby doing?

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry! That's absolutely appalling,that vet needs to be made aware of the consequences of his actions. Iwould be livid! :X

((((((((((hugs))))))))))) I'm really sorry you and Talia are having to go through this. We're all here for you.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

Unfortunately, it's not an unusual occurrence tohear of vets prescribing oral penicillins for rabbits despite the factthat the dangers ofits use in rabbitsare so welldocumented.

I hope we hear some news soon.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

I did neglect to mention that I found it highlyunusual that an antibiotic would have been prescribed in the firstplace -- considering a pulled muscle was suspected. Ifanything, a vet would prescribe a pain med and anti-inflammatory, butnot antibiotics. :X

Pam


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Dec 30, 2004)

I, too, do not understand prescribing an antibiotic for a "muscle injury"!

Thru the years, I have used injectable penicillin, with very good luck,with the rabbits. But not for a muscle problems!

- Dolores


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

Talia is still with me as of thismorning!  The vet appointment she hadat9:30amwas cancelled, for good. I'm gladTalia did not like the taste of the medication and stopped drinking atthree days along, she'd be worse off yet.

The diarrhea has slowed, I hope Simethicone was the right thing to giveher. She is still drinking and drinking*alot*. I didn't know she could guzzle so much, she'sonly four pounds. I know this is going to make you guys boilbut, the vet also prescribed way too much medication. Hetreated her as a ten pound dog or cat.

Pam: Thank you for your imput and interest in the subject, I amgreatful. The Amoxicillin was supposed to stop any infection,not reduce swelling or anything useful.

I don't know if this crisis is over but her mood has improved and sheeven came out of her cage for a minute. I will inform you ofany improvements but she seems to be holding her own for the time being.


----------



## m.e. (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy!!! This justmade my morning! Please keep us updated on her condition, I'm keepingmy fingers crossed for her.

This vet should not be let off the hook for onesecond :XWhat he did was incredibly irresponsible!


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, the vet will definitely be informed of thismistake. I would hate to see this particular one madeagain. With any luck, he will listen.

I am wondering, would it be ok to give my girl her papaya pill? Or prehaps this is not what her tummy needs right now?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

I was so afraid to read your post -- and now so elated to hear how well she's doing!!!!!!!

Simethicone is fine -- how do her droppings look this morning?

Pam


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

Partially formed, still very soft. Noyellow mucus, she added that to her pellets last night. Nowit's gone.  Do you think it's ok to give her thepapaya?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

Papaya is fine. Probiotics are helpful if you have any on hand.

Pam


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

Probiotics...ok, like what? Could yousuggest a brandname or perhaps a household item that willwork? I know yogurt is not the way to go.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, mercy ... I'm just now reading thisthread.  Cinnibun, bless your and your poordarling bun's hearts. I'm so glad to read that she's stilldoing well today. Thank goodness that she has such awonderful bunny mommy who was alert and investigated a little todetermine the cause of her mood shift. 

As MyBunnyBoys has stated, this is in no wise your fault.Your vet is a disgrace to his profession. This was a grosslynegligible error. I only wish that you could file amalpractice suit against him. 

There's not a one of us here who wouldn't take our vet's word forprescribed treatment for our bunnies, especially if he was billed to bea rabbit savvy vet. I'm simply FUMING right now.One of our own dear members, RabbitGirl, has a tragic story about hervet's incompetence which caused her to lose her bunny, BunBun. 

Please keep us advised of your precious baby's progress.


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope your bunny keeps makingimprovements. Thats too bad that a vet dont knowwhat to give and not what to give.

Cristy


----------



## rabbitgirl (Dec 30, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> There's not a one of us here who wouldn't take our vet's word forprescribed treatment for our bunnies, especially if he was billed to bea rabbit savvy vet. I'm simply FUMING right now.One of our own dear members, RabbitGirl, has a tragic story about hervet's incompetence which caused her to lose her bunny, BunBun.




ooooooo

I'm fuming too. Vets make me so mad! I'm so thankful for Kathy Smith's book--if they prescribe something I can look it up first!

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

Cinnibun - So glad to hear Talia is doing alittle better. I forgot to mention that my vet wasquestioning the need for ammox. also, I was so concerned with gettingyou the info. You should definitely alert your vet to theproblem, hopefully that will prevent future problems. I mustsay I would not return to that vet, that was a major mistake, not oneto be overlooked.

Probiotics provide beneficial bacteria to the digestivesystem. She would have lost some of these with the softstool. There is a product called Bene-Bac which would befound in most larger pet stores. Also, Peter's (Marshall's)makes a "Rabbit Probiotic". The Bene-Bac is in a tube,actually 3 or 4 small ones to a pack and the Peter's Rabbit Probioticis in a powder. I have used the Bene-Bac for mybuns. I have used the Ferret (marketed as Marshall's, butsame company) equivalent of the Peter's and have had success withboth. 

Thoughts and Prayers for Talia until the crisis is over.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

I normally don't use probiotics, but have used Acid Pac in the past. It's available at some feed stores.

Cirrustwi gave some good suggestions.

Pam


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

cirrustwi: If you have atube of Bene-Bac handy would you please read the label to see if itcontains Lactobacilli, Bifidobacteria,LactococcusorPediococcus?

*"* *These fourbacteria are generally absent in the rabbit digestive system. If absentin a healthy GI tract, their efficacy after administration can bequestioned, since the environmental conditions of the rabbit gastro-intestinal tract may not be the one required by those bacteria."*

-http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Probiotics/probiotics.htm


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry, it posted twice.


----------



## Delphinum (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank goodness your bunny is on themend! It's frightening what these vets do! Complainto the vet in writing and state that you demand a reply as well as anapology for the near death of your rabbit.

As vets, surely they must recognise how important pets are to people,no matter what species they are! I cry when my fish die nevermind a rabbit!! Why do they go into vetinary practice ifthey're not going to care about the animals?! :X

Ang xx


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Cinnibun wrote:*


> cirrustwi: If you have a tube ofBene-Bac handy would you please read the label to see if it containsLactobacilli, Bifidobacteria,LactococcusorPediococcus?
> 
> *"* *These fourbacteria are generally absent in the rabbit digestive system. If absentin a healthy GI tract, their efficacy after administration can bequestioned, since the environmental conditions of the rabbit gastro-intestinal tract may not be the one required by those bacteria."*
> 
> -http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Probiotics/probiotics.htm




Many experts are saying that while it appears the bacteria from theprobiotics do not survive in the intestinal tract, they appear to bebeneficial -- they are not certain why though. The jury isstill out on whether or not they actually help or not. It maybe something as simple as they just alter the ph of the gut making theenvironment inhospitable to the harmful bacterias -- whoknows. If so, adding a little vinegar to her water would bevery helpful.

I like to use Nutri Cal as I believe the vitamin E has healing effectsin the intestinal tract which may especially be helpful forinflammation. Not sure if it's true or not -- but I've founduse of the product to bevery helpful in supportivetreatment. The glucose in Nutri Cal would also be verybeneficial and is easily metabolized. Avoid refined sugars.

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm actually at my brother's house, housesitting, so I don't have it with me, but I looked it up and here iswhat I found about Bene-Bac

*15 grams* of live naturally occurring micro-organisms for dogs,cats and other small mammals subjected to changing environment,training, working, transporting or hand feeding. 

Guaranteed total live (viable) Lactic Acid Producing Bacteria: 10million colony forming units per gram. (Lactobacillus acidophilus,Lactobacillus plantarum, Streptococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei). 
*For Newborns*
0.5 g at birth; 0.5 g on day 3, 5, and 7 and at weaning. Hand fedorphans increase to 1 g on days 7, 14 and at introduction to solid food
*Maintenance:* 1 g for each 10 lbs of body weight up to 50 lbs. 5gfor 50 lbs body weight and over. Administer 1 day prior and 1 dayfollowing conditions above. 

It is made by Pet Ag and comes in a few different forms, but this is the one for mammals. 

Peter's also makes a powder specifically for rabbits:

ProBiotic Digestive Tract Conditioner, with lactobacillus acidophilus,helps recondition the digestive tract for rabbits and small animals.Aid and maintain proper digestive health. Enhances rabbits ability toefficiently absorb nutrients. Natural supplement to remedy digestivedisorders. Improves overall skin and coat appearance. 

Pam- What kind of nutri-cal do you use, I know they make a ferretspecific and one for cats and dogs....I was just wondering. Ilike to have that kind of thing on hand, just in case


----------



## pamnock (Dec 30, 2004)

I use the cat/dog Nutri Cal although I do know ofpeople who use the ferret version. There is also a goodproduct called Critical Care for Herbivores which is an easy toadminister "pellet slushie".

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks, I actually have critical care for my bearded dragons...Can't believe I never thought of that


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 30, 2004)

[align=center]_*Update*_[/align]
[align=left]This afternoon I called all the pet andfeed stores in my area to find a probiotic without much luck until Igot down to the next to last listing. A feed store half anhour from my home and they had something better, it's called RabbitNutri-drench, the poweraid for bunnies. The owner (who isalso a mini rex breeder)assured me that Nutri-drench combinedwith blackberry leaves will have Talia up and hopping again.Since you don't hear about rabbits that havesurvivedEnterotoxemia very often, thelady didn'tknow how long it would take for Talia to get completely back tonormal. [/align]
[align=left]As far as I can tell, my girl is wellon her way to recovery. She still has diarrhea right now andgrinds her teeth - but not _nearly_ as much. She'sstarting to preen herselfand can get comfortable on my lapagain. I'm going to keep her on the Simethicone for nowuntill her pellets return to normal.[/align]
[align=left]Things are starting to look up! [/align]


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank goodness!!!! This is great news. I am glad that she is on the mend. Beckie


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm so happy she is doing better. I'mreally interested in "Rabbit Nutri-Drench", I always like to have stuff"just in case" rather then have to search at the last minute...kindasilly, but still, better safe then sorry, you know? Plus Ilike to know about all kinds of products so I can decide what to orderfor the store. Let me know how it works, please?


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 31, 2004)

Pam - I was wondering, do you know anything abouttetracycline use in rabbits? I always have some on hand...ittreats everyone (ferrets, dogs, cats....) but I'm not sure aboutrabbits. I used it at work for all those others with a vet'sok, but I've never needed it for a rabbit.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2004)

Tetracycline (Oxytetracycline)is abroad spectrum antibiotic often purchased OTC in powderformand is well tolerated by rabbits.It's use includestreatment of diarrhea, respiratoryinfections, urogenital tract infections, septicemia.

Concern has been raised that its over use may lead to resistantbacterias and"super infections",soalternate antibiotics aresometimes preferred andfound to be more effective.



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow Cinnabun!!

I can't believe how strong Talia is. Bless her and your heart. She is set on staying with you a while longer, isn't she? 

I'm overjoyed with the news, but will continue prayers that her recovery is quick and complete. 

I think I'd apt for no vet rather than going back to the one that did this in the first place. :X

Kisses to Talia for us all.



-Carolyn


----------



## blossombunny (Dec 31, 2004)

how is she doing today? Tracy


----------



## Gabby (Dec 31, 2004)

*Cinnibun wrote:*


> Had I looked at the label closer I would havefound "For use in dogs and cats", not bunnies.
> I feel even worse after having read this online: "Antibiotics thatshould never be given to rabbits. Even one dose of the following can bedeadly: Amoxicillin, lincomycin, clindamycin."
> I don't know what to do and I'm not going to take her back to thatvetbut he's the only local one that I know ofwhodeals with rabbits. Any help would be appreciated greatly.


how is your bun today? I hope she is doing ok.

It was a good thing you looked up about drugs unsafe forbuns. A vet who doesn't know what is a safe drug to use should not beseeing that particular type of animal.I hope you can follow through ongetting this vet pointed in the right direction and that he listens toyou and either does some reshearch or stops seeing animals he can nottreat properly. 

most drugs that can be used in rabbits are still labled for "cat anddog use" because not many drugs have been "cleared" for use inrabbits. I am glad to hear she is feeling better and hopetoday brings even better news.


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 31, 2004)

[align=center]*Update*[/align]

[align=left]I woke up this morning to the sound ofteeth grinding together in ten second intervals. Grab theNutri-drench! At least she likes the stuff andismore alert than yesterday.  Instead of leavingher pellets everywhere, she is now going back to her regularcorner. The grinding has stopped but I can still feel everybone in her back and even her rib cage.Once she'sback on her normal food I hope she gets nice and plumpagain.[/align]

[align=left]I can't believe she's so determined tostick around! For a bunny teen that doesn't weigh four poundsanymore, she sure is stubborn. I realize this is going to bea rollercoaster experience not just one little crisis.Sometimes she seems better with lots of energy and sometimes she staresblankly into space. I will continue to keep posting, howeverlate it may be.[/align]

[align=left]Gabby: The label said for usein cats and dogs _only_. Both carivore species, whatgood can that be to a herbivore?[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]cirrustwi: The "RabbitNutri-drench is made by BovidRx Laboratories Inc.ScottsbluffNebraska 69361. It doesn't have a website, only a phonenumber; 1-800-658-4016 for "Information or nearest dealer".It claims that it is for breeding, weak or chilled newborns, appetiteloss, transport stress, enviroment strain, show rabbits, diarrhea andvaccinations. *Whew* Anything Imissed?[/align]


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2004)

Do you mean the Nutri Cal? It'sactually mostly corn syrup -- but the glucose and omega 3 fatty acidsfrom the cod liver oil will really help give her system a needed boostright now. The product is very easily metabolized and Ibelieve the vitamin E is very therapeutic to the stressed GI tractright now.

The lack of condition isn't unusual -- she'll quickly gain her condition back.

It does concern me that she's still grinding her teeth though, but shedoes seem to be quick determined not to let this get her down!!!

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 31, 2004)

Cinnibun- Medications don't really have anythingto do with being for carnivores or herbivores, it more has to do withintestinal workings and chemical make-ups and stuff likethat. Most "animal safe" meds have only been tested on catsand dogs because they are the most common pets out there. Forexample, I get my ferrets' shots directly from my vet but I give them(he gives the rabies) and they all say for dogs only and I've never hada problem and my vet is really good and I've researched it all and itis ok. (Ok, silly side note, but I feel the need to clear itup...cat are obligate carnivores, they can't digest veggies and carbs,but dogs are omnivores, they eat meats and veggies and carbs)


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 31, 2004)

Just another quck exampleof why medsaren't based on feeding habits...I was saying that my ferrets get dogvaccines and ferrets are obligate carnivores like cats


----------



## Cinnibun (Dec 31, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Doyou mean the Nutri Cal? It's actually mostly corn syrup --but the glucose and omega 3 fatty acids from the cod liver oil willreally help give her system a needed boost right now. Theproduct is very easily metabolized and I believe the vitamin E is verytherapeutic to the stressed GI tract right now.


Nope, it's Nutri-drench. I'm staring at the bottle right nowand Nutri Cal is nowhere on the label. The drench has no codliver oil in it. It does however have Vitamin A, D andE. Drench also claims to have glucose, high vitamins, traceMinerals and amino acids. I could type all of theingredientsbut not unless you are interested.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2004)

The Nutri Drench is an excellent high energy source that is helpful for does having trouble kindling or suffering from ketosis.

It's different from the Nutri Cal which is much higher in calories.

Pam


----------



## *nepo* (Dec 31, 2004)

Yay! What a good thing thatTalia is getting better. My bunny once got hurt on his foot from hisleash, but 
it wasn't anything bad.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 31, 2004)

*Cinnibun wrote: *


> [align=left]Gabby: The label said for usein cats and dogs _only_. Both carivore species, whatgood can that be to a herbivore?[/align]
> [align=left][/align]


drugs are not based on what an animal eats, amoxi is bad forrabbits however,,... baytril which is widely used on rabbitsis also great for cats and dogs.. all i was saying iseven goodmedicines are generally labled for cat/dog because thats generally whatthey are tested on. Mainly the reason they lable them foranimal use or cat/dog use is they do not want people using them onthemselves.


----------



## Cinnibun (Jan 3, 2005)

Talia is gone.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh no.... 

I'm so sorry  

You did everything you could, you were more than any bunny could ask for.


----------



## LindseyandKen (Jan 3, 2005)

That's so horrible: I'm so sorry. x


----------



## JimD (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Thoughts and prayers are sent your way.

Jim


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 3, 2005)

Im so sorry! Kiona Copper and Talia are now together running through the feilds over the rainbow bridge


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cinnibun wrote: *


> Talia is gone.


I'm so sorry ......


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm sorry! Did you tell the vet yet?:X


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jan 3, 2005)

I am really sorry you lost her. What a shame. 

Cristy


----------



## Cinnibun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, I'm cinnibun's Mom. I'll be filinga complaint with the State Veterinary Regulatory Board as soon as theforms arrive. I don't know if the Better Business Bureauhandles complaints of this nature, but I'll be contacting them as wellto find out. Has anyone heard of a site that lists vets whoare more detrimental than beneficial to animals? If so, I'dlike to have the address so I can add this vet as well.

Cinnibun won't be on for a while. Thank you for all yourconcern and support during this difficult time. She'llprobably be back on once things have settled down. I knowthat she would like to have another sweet bunny, but I don't know whenshe'll be ready.


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh thank you for updating us. PoorCinnibun, let her know we're thinking about her! The poorbunny! I hope you can get a result from the malpractice ofthis vet!

Ang xx


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Lanna


----------



## m.e. (Jan 3, 2005)

A similar thing happened on the CatForum, when avet re-vaccinated a cat without the owner's permission. Here'swhat the forum's vet in residence had to say:



> Anyone who has such experiences really MUST file a complaintwith the state board of veterinary medicine. (Their address will be inthe government pages in the phone book.) Most likely no action willever be taken, or at most a written reprimand. However, it is importantto file for two reasons:
> 
> 1. To send a warning. There is no feeling quite like getting a letterwith your name from the state board. (I got one once, and it was awful,even though it turned out to be only a request for info on a case filedagainst another vet where I had also seen the cat.) It's terrifying!And they deserve it. The state board controls veterinary licensing.Unethical vets can have their license suspended or revoked.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2005)

I just read the post -- I am so terribly sorry 

Pam


----------



## Buck Jones (Jan 3, 2005)

So, so sorry, also.

Buck


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 3, 2005)

aww, I am so sorry. This is so heartbreaking. Beckie


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 4, 2005)

I, too, am so very sorry. I really thought she might've made it. How terribly sad.

My heart goes out to you, Cinnibun.





-Carolyn


----------



## blossombunny (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I have been offline for a few days, Ijust now read that you lost your sweet bun, I am so sosorry You did everything you could, I am proud of yourdedication to her, sorry things did not end well...Tracy


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh, I can't believe it ... I'm so hurt ... I really thought that Cinnibun would pull through ...

I'm just so sorry ... my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I've been gone for a bit and just got back to the boards.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2005)

I am so sorry about Talia. I was really hopingshe would make it. Cinnabun did everything she could. Please tell herwe are thinking of her. I hope you get things with the vet sortedout - Jan


----------

